# Which 7 Seat Diesel MPV



## busman

With a expected expenditure of ~30K which 7 Seat diesel MPV is the best with respect to :  reliability, safety and usage.  Possible contenders are:  New Zafira, Grand Scenic, Hyundai Trajet, VW Tourang.  BTW - I want it to last for up to 10 yrs

Particularly intersted in hearing from current owners:

My opinion:
Zafira - good, pricey, a bit small
Grand Scenic - best design, but quesionable build quality & reliability
Hyundai - god engine, old fashioned design
VW - good, pricey

thanks


----------



## celsius

Have you considered Ford Galaxy TDI - now very well spec'd as will be replaced soon, so good bargains maybe about.  Still a very good , comfortable  car to drive and a lot more roomy than Scenic/Zafira (its basically a badged VW) - Diesels are very economical and good performers.

Reliability wise,  I am on my second and in seven years of ownership I have not had any problems .


----------



## RS2K

Scenic and Zafira are small. In 7 seat mode there's practically no boot, and the rearmost passengers sit very close to the back window.

Touran looks good. Expensive new.

Galaxy/Alhambra/Sharan (all the same car really) are all bigger older designs. Some better value around 2nd hand.

Hyundai is good value, and if you are going to keep it forever, residuals won't matter.

None of the above will be a particularly good drive however.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Agree with everything RS2K has said.





			
				RS2K said:
			
		

> Galaxy/Alhambra/Sharan (all the same car really) are all bigger older designs. Some better value around 2nd hand.


I've an Alhambra 1.9TDi, and I went for it over it the VW/Ford models because — for the same money — it had superior finish/trim/"extras". Some people told me they even hold their value slightly better for this reason. The one small "dislike" I'd have about any of these three clones is that the suspension tends to be a bit soft and over-responsive. There are lots of speed ramps around where I live, some of them unnecessarily high, and if you don't slow to an absolute crawl (like 5mph!) it's very easy to "ground" the nose coming off the ramp...

Thought about the Trajet too, but without having much extra useful space inside, it's a good 5" or 6" wider (and longer, and higher) and we have very narrow gates. The finish inside isn't nearly as nice as the Galaxy/Alhambra/Sharan, either.


----------



## RedTop

We have a 2001 Galaxy TDi.  It's the 110 BHP version, which is Adequate for the size of the vehicle.  The 90BHP one is a complete Dog.  Maybe newer ones have improved BHP, so this may no longer be an issue.  MPG is great.  Wife loves it.  Very practical except boot is tiny.  Need a Roof Box when going away with all the kids.  We have 5 kids and Zafira & Scenic are too small.  Might be OK if you have 3 kids.  If I was upgrading I would seriously look at the Toyota Previa but they are Rare & Expensive but they will last well beyond 10 years and will seat 8 people.  Toyota would be more reliable than Ford.  Previous car (before the Twins arrived) was a Fiat Multipla.  Ugly as hell but Brilliant.  Newer model looks better.  Great set up and drove well.  Tough to Resell though.  If it was my choice only and if the Govermnent did not impose prohibitive taxes on larger engines, I would go for a 7 seater jeep 2.5 or 3L Diesel.  Good Luck


----------



## busman

thanks all - will have a look at the Galaxy 100 bhp.  Agree with last chap - my preference is a Landcruiser 7 seater but its really the wifes car and as he siad the tax etc is too much.  I also think the multiply is great but she hates it.

Anyone driving a Grand Scenic Diesel ? - any issues with it


----------



## Deccou

Busman,

I've been researching the same type of car myself over the past couple of months as the family is expanding. Pretty much agree with most of the posts above. Here are a some other suggestions to muddy the waters:

Toyota Verso range (Corolla & Avensis)
Mazda 5
Renault Espace

This might help:

[broken link removed]


----------



## demoivre

My two cent worth. We have a Galaxy and find it great  for 4 kids space wise. There is no comparison between mini mpv's ( Zafira, scenic etc ) and the likes of the Galaxy regarding space. Yeah they drive more like a car but the kids wont have nearly as much room which is more important imo. The downside of the 7 seat Jeeps is the big engine and the big price but definitely much sturdier than the full size MPV.


----------



## DrMoriarty

demoivre said:
			
		

> The downside of the 7 seat Jeeps is the big engine and the big price but definitely much sturdier than the full size MPV.


Big fuel bills too, if you do a lot of miles! Whereas a 1.9 diesel SharaGalHambra will give you close to 45mpg (_vs_. 30-ish for the 2.0l petrol)  and road tax is just over €500 (if you pay annually).

Oddly enough, the 115BHP version gives better fuel economy figures than the 90BHP. I guess the 90BHP engine just isn't up to pulling around something so heavy in a fuel-efficient manner.


----------



## RedTop

Exactly.  Our 110BHP TDI Galaxy easily does 50MPH.  It's better suited to the larger heavier vehicle.  90BHP struggles and therefore burns more.


----------



## pinoy

After deliberating, test driving etc. .etc. . . for almost a year we are finally
torn between Grand Scenic and Toyota Avensis on petrol only. I don't think we could push more our budget for diesel. We need 7 seater. 

But if we are spending 32K, we will definitely go for Toyota Avensis. No doubts about the reliability of Toyota engine. I could probably save 5K for almost brand new Grand Scenic but I'm fully convinced it can serve us in the next 10 years. Style might be outdated after 5 years unlike Avensis which has the classic look.

We are closely monitoring the second hand car market and with luck will get something on low mileage for Avensis.

Goodluck.


----------



## ophelia

I had a Galaxy and loved it, very comfortable, roomy etc.  However, it is a very powerful car and sometimes I felt it was driving me rather than the other way around. Towards the end I had endless trouble with the starting mechanism, something to do with the key and the electronics of the alarm, which no mechanic seemed to be au fait with (even Ford).


----------



## padefaoite

busman said:
			
		

> With a expected expenditure of ~30K which 7 Seat diesel MPV is the best with respect to : reliability, safety and usage. Possible contenders are: New Zafira, Grand Scenic, Hyundai Trajet, VW Tourang. BTW - I want it to last for up to 10 yrs
> 
> Particularly intersted in hearing from current owners:
> 
> My opinion:
> Zafira - good, pricey, a bit small
> Grand Scenic - best design, but quesionable build quality & reliability
> Hyundai - god engine, old fashioned design
> VW - good, pricey
> 
> thanks


Check out the new Seat Altea - VW quality at a very keen price and Alfa like good looks!


----------



## RS2K

I think buying a 2 litre petrol engined 7 seater might be an error.

The market is almost 100% diesel.


----------



## busman

My reasoning is that I would want to only buy one of these and that it should last 10 years plus.  So your should be justified in spending the extras and buying a diesel over that period.

I think the petrol versions are quite heavy on fuel but obviously comes down to your willingness to spend


----------



## DrMoriarty

busman said:
			
		

> My reasoning is that I would want to only buy one of these and that it should last 10 years plus.


That was exactly my reasoning when I bought a 2-yr-old Alhambra, a couple of years ago. A mechanic I trust ventured that the 1.9TDi engine — whether badged Ford, Seat or VW — was renowned for being "unburstable" (I presume that's the correct technical term?)


----------



## RS2K

Yep. Bulletproof is another term used.


----------



## niceone

3rd Child on the way, need to change to MPV.  Anyone with recent experience ? (MPV that is )  Mazda 5 seems to be the best looking but want to select a model that is safe, good MPG, good performance.  Will spend upto €25K


----------



## colli

busman said:
			
		

> thanks all - will have a look at the Galaxy 100 bhp. Agree with last chap - my preference is a Landcruiser 7 seater but its really the wifes car and as he siad the tax etc is too much. I also think the multiply is great but she hates it.
> 
> Anyone driving a Grand Scenic Diesel ? - any issues with it


 
Go take a test drive in the new hyundai santa fe, they are all seven seater models now and a lovely drive. I'm on my third in 4 years and wouldn't consider looking at another make / model. They are sooooo reliable and hyundai dealers make a decent trade in offer.


----------



## Bank Manager

Have a 2002 Galaxy Zetec 1.9 TDI (115BHP).  40+ mpg (that with a fair bit of short/City driving.  Bought new - have 82k miles on the clock (since this evening) - not a moments trouble, regularly ferry half a football team in it, additionally we've taken it across France/Italy, fully loaded, with roofbox and three adult bikes on the back.  I'd buy one again, haven't seen the new one that's been released but the reviews are very positive.............

BM

( I have absolutely no connection with Ford, actually know very little about cars..........)


----------



## SecurityDoor

My mate's Dad has a Sante Fe and slates it as a desperately underpowered (diesel) motor.  My mate (son of) has a Toyota Landcruiser diesel commercial and apparently it kicks the backside of his Dads motor in terms of reliability & performance.

Given that the above 2 examples are worlds apart in terms of cost which is going to be a better bet, the 2.0 litre RAV4 or the Santa Fe????


----------



## therave

i drove a Toyota Previa for a while.. great car it was 2ltr Diesel or u can get a 2.2 petrol... a new one is in the 42k range but you could easily go accross to the uk and bring back a 2 yr old one for less than 30k.be sure to check out the seat arrangement though as some of them have a bench seat in the back which actualy makes these an 8 seater.. they are worth a look though..disegard the jap imports as they are all the older model now


----------



## Kitten

Just bought a new Hyundai Santa Fe - delux 7 seater - 2.2 diesel - automatic with tiptronic.  

Irish times rated them the best buy for MPV's and they are priced really well at euro 45k.  Think I may have gotten the last one in the country though.......until next year of course.......


----------



## Smi1er

Kitten said:
			
		

> Just bought a new Hyundai Santa Fe - delux 7 seater - 2.2 diesel - automatic with tiptronic.
> 
> Irish times rated them the best buy for MPV's.


 
Huh? But it ain't a MPV?


----------



## ajapale

Were looking for *7 Seat Diesel MPV *: does anyone have any thing to add since the last post here last year?


----------



## Bank Manager

ajapale said:


> Were looking for *7 Seat Diesel MPV *: does anyone have any thing to add since the last post here last year?



Nothing except I now have 95K on my 2002 Galaxy - still going fine (touch wood)....

BM


----------



## flyindogturd

ive just bought the new ford s.max 2.0ltr zetec petrol 7 seater very nice car would get titanium  2.5 turbo if had the money.  the s.max is very roomy panaramic sunroof everything u might need price around 29k for 2.5turbo  looks nice with bodykit and 20" wheels its not boy racey looking but looks sporty and looks like a family car, im having problems with the one ive bought now like idling and duel mass flywheel but can get sorted at garage worth still looking at though..


----------



## Gulliver

I've just bought the new 7-seater Citroen Picasso - I got the petrol version Dynamique listed at €29,500.  The Diesel Dynamique lists at €32,500.  Lots of nice Gallic touches, especially the steering, controls and displays.  High roof, bright, spacious.  Modest engine, but with Irish roads a bigger engine adds little value.

Has the best website I've ever seen - for any product..... [broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale

Thanks for all the comments and advice.

Which is the best one for boot space (when all the seats are in use). This is for buggies, travel cots, bags etc?

Which is the best door arrangement? Ive heard people praise the Galaxy for the sliding door.


----------



## RS2K

Any 7 seat smaller mpv (Grand Scenic, Corolla Verso, Picasso, and Zafira for example) will have very little luggage space when all 7 seats are being used.

Go bigger if you need the capacity.


----------



## Sunster

The new Ford S-Max looks good for this type of car, has the seats and practicality and build quality. Happens to be the 2007 European car of the year. Also cheaper than the galaxy...definitel worth a look!


----------



## Slim

> The new Ford S-Max looks good for this type of car, has the seats and practicality and build quality. Happens to be the 2007 European car of the year. Also cheaper than the galaxy...definitel worth a look!


 
Hi

I had a look at the S-Max a couple of weeks ago. I read that it is the same as the GAlaxy but sportier and cheaper. I did not like the interior. I thought the dash was plasticky and cheap looking. Fake chrome looked like the kind of finish you'd get on a Power Ranger doll. (not that I have one)

Slim


----------



## lasabrci

had a Trajet diesel about 3 years ago.  The interior was hard to keep and the floor carpet went hairy like.

Driving a Mitsubishi Grandis at the monent 1.9 diesel, six speed.  Before buying we looked at virtually all the models on the market and this one met all our requirements.  Good passanger space with the best access to the back seats and a decent boot for the car footprint


----------



## tosullivan

we got the 2.0 diesel Sol spec Corolla Verso 2yrs old about a month ago

like hens teeth but the wife loves it

as a 7 seater though its rubbish as you have no boot and back seats are for kids

I'd agree with therave, the Previa diesel would be a very sound buy if you can get one


----------



## ajapale

lasabrci said:


> Driving a Mitsubishi Grandis at the monent 1.9 diesel, six speed.


Thats interesting I hadnt considered Mitsubishi - I dont see many dealerships around as I travel the country.



tosullivan said:


> 2.0 diesel Sol spec Corolla Verso ......
> as a 7 seater though its rubbish as you have no boot and back seats are for kids.



Yes, thats the main reason we are ruling out the Corolla Verso.


----------



## muireanb

Had a Ford Galaxy 2.3 petrol before, great car but was difficult to sell on due to it being 2.3L Petrol, switched to an Opel Zafira, did a job for me but not exactly the job I wanted in the end, also had some 'environmental control failure' which could not be fixed, seats are NOT as flexible as they make out to be, back seat is a SOLID unit unlike the Galaxy, Sharan or Alhambra which all have individual, removable seats. Switched to a Seat Alhambra then, would highly recommend them, 1.9 Diesel, is a geat little car. Houses 4 kids, 2 adults a dog, double buggy and weekly shopping with one seat removed. Haven't had a days bother with it thankfully. Had a Trajet on loan during the car service, 2L petrol,drank juice it did AND I found that 2 of the baby seats I had would not fit properly into the 3rd row seats. I have 4 kids under 6 so need 3 car seats and 1 booster...!!! Am considering switching again and am looking at both Seat's and jeep type cars simply because of my location and Alhambra's suspension is taking a hammering, however it has not failed.. any recommendations on a 7 seater low cc's jeep types...?


----------



## Purple

ajapale said:


> Ive heard people praise the Galaxy for the sliding door.


 The Galaxy doesn't have a sliding door. I think you are thinking of the Chrysler Voyager.


----------



## galwaytt

Sunster said:


> The new Ford S-Max looks good for this type of car, has the seats and practicality and build quality. Happens to be the 2007 European car of the year. Also cheaper than the galaxy...definitel worth a look!


 
We got a new 07 1.8Tdci Galaxy Zetec in March - beautiful car. Came after 3 x Scenics - great cars, but I just couldn't do a 4th one....

By the time you add in the price of the extra row of seats, you'll have spent the price of the Galaxy in the S-Max. Both weigh the exact same - 2505kg, so there is no weight or fuel penalty. Ours averages 41mpg on the usual mix of school runs/work (5 miles each way). A lot, lot lighter on long runs......

Having said all that, even though it's that new........we've decided to sell it. My wife has found it too big for parking where she works - city centre. Other than that it's a beaut.

So, pm me if ye want on 07 car at 06 prices, as they say.........


----------



## tosullivan

If you need to have the 3rd row of seats up, then you need to step up to the bigger MPV's....

an alternative would be a Land Rover Discovery....as far as I know they are/were available in 7 seats...you should be able to pick up a '03 for your budget

if an mpv is your taste, then stick with the popular models...(Galaxy/Alhambra/Previa/Avensis)

If longevity is your priority, then these will work, whereas I don't think the French equivalents will last the course


----------



## RS2K

galwaytt said:


> We got a new 07 1.8Tdci Galaxy Zetec in March - beautiful car. Came after 3 x Scenics - great cars, but I just couldn't do a 4th one....
> 
> By the time you add in the price of the extra row of seats, you'll have spent the price of the Galaxy in the S-Max. Both weigh the exact same - 2505kg, so there is no weight or fuel penalty. Ours averages 41mpg on the usual mix of school runs/work (5 miles each way). A lot, lot lighter on long runs......
> 
> Having said all that, even though it's that new........we've decided to sell it. My wife has found it too big for parking where she works - city centre. Other than that it's a beaut.
> 
> So, pm me if ye want on 07 car at 06 prices, as they say.........




Ouch. You'll get hammered on this sale.


----------



## smarthinking

What about the Honda FRV?  It is a 6 sitter, 3 in front, 3 in back.  So, you always have boot space.  Anyone any experience with them?


----------



## setanta1

We've ben driving a Honda FR-V since 2005 (bought new). I can't speak too highly of it. Honda reliability, good handling, and a very flexible set-up. We have three small kids and I love the fact that the rear row has three independent seats, each perfect for a child/booster seat. Usually the middle seat in the front row is folded down, making an armrest for the front passengers. When Nana is with us we can convert to a six-seater in seconds. The boot space is excelent, and what I particularly like is that, unlike all 7-seaters, there's nobody sitting in the rear crumple zone. Only drawback is that the 1.7 ltr engine has to work hard, so its a little heavy on the juice.


----------



## dee06

I might have an impossible wish list, but here goes. 

-I want 7 proper seats, or at the very least 3 full size seats in the second row so three kids can sit in second row comfortably, including car seats for 2 of them. Back row will be used infrequently.

-I want something 3 or less years old

-I want a high NCAP rating

-I want something not too hard to park

-I want something that looks sleek and not like a van (well as sleek as a 7 seater can be)

Anyone got a magic answer for me?


----------



## dee06

And I don't want to spend more than 32K


----------



## lissard

I've got a Ford S-MAX and it meets most of the criteria you outline below - including the price. Only came out last year - euroNCAP 5 star, does not looks like a van and drives like a dream. It is big - most MPVs are pretty large and will take a bit of skill parking - particularly proper 7 seaters. Anyhow if size is your main criteria I'd check out a mini-MPV such as a Corolla Verso, Renault Scenic or an Opel Zafira. You lose out on boot space however.


----------



## michaelm

Grand Scenic perhaps?


----------



## dee06

Thanks. We ruled out the zafira after test drive as the middle seat in second row is pretty cramped and the handling was rough, it was not a comfortable experience being a passenger. The back row was very uncomfortable. I could see a lot of car sickness in our future with that one!

I drove new Galaxy and Smax and there was not much price difference. The smax did have harder handling/less comfortable drive but was a bit less van like than the galaxy. Galaxy was very comfortable. But EEK it was €39K for an LX with parking sensors and metallic paint!

I dunno. We've been debating it for months and I gues it comes down to whether you need proper seats in the back and thus accept a big body on it, or whether we will settle for smaller seats  that are not very comfy. Must drive a grand scenic.


----------



## RS2K

Grand Scenic is made of paper, and it will break your chops. Poorly built, and woefully unreliable.

S-Max isn't a bad compromise. Get a diesel 1.8 Zetec. Not cheap though.


----------



## HighFlier

If you need 7 seats then by time you have paid for the extra two seats in the s max you mught as well buy a galaxy and at least have some boot space. There is absolutely no room in the back of the s max when the two extra seats are in.


----------



## lissard

There are a number of Galaxy/S-Max cars knocking about second hand at this point - there might be some good deals to be had. Got my own second hand (ex-rental) for about €32k. There is a 10cm difference in length between the two cars. This means with all seats up the boot is pretty poky on both cars (~300 litres).


----------



## canucks

Any 2010 updates to the 7 seater diesel query?


----------



## PatMacG

I never thought I'd write this, but my daughter has a Volvo XC90 D5 AWD (6-speed manual) for the last  for the last few months and I have to say I'm very, very impressed (as are motoring press reviewers - I wouldn't normally care what they thought about Volvos, let alone Volvo MPV/SUVs). Having driven it a bit lately, including in the snow and ice over Christmas, I'm a convert if this is the kind of car you need.

It offers decent equipment as standard (including rear park-assist I think), good power and flexibility (185 bhp 5-cylinder diesel engine), great safety (special light-weight roof and passenger cell reinforcement), is fairly frugal (35 mpg is not a problem usually), has 7 good seats and a useful boot (5 good seats and a very big boot with the two rears folded), drives more like a car than your typical slab-sided MPV/SUV and is very comfortable even on long journeys, fully laden.

I believe it belongs close to the top of the short-list of anyone who needs a vehicle in this class.


----------

